# Apple loses ANOTHER 4th-gen iPhone



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Info at Macrumors.










Notes:

Same basic design as before, but more polished. No external screws anymore, capacity clearly labeled. This seems like it's an early production model rather than a development prototype. And the fact that it's 16GB leads me to believe that the 3GS is being completely discontinued in June, rather than hanging around at the bottom of the range like the 3G did last year. I expect at launch, there will be only iPhone 4 models available, in 16, 32, and 64GB capacities.

Edit: also of note, the processor appears to be the same A4 SOC as used in the iPad, though I suspect it's slightly underclocked in this application to preserve battery life.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

More pictures, taken from tinhte.com (Vietnamese forum):


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I can honestly say that the only thing that appeals to me (as opposed the the current version) is the possibility of a front facing camera for video chats. The rest of it looks like a step back.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

after watching photos missing my old iphone


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm glad they're going back to the "flat" back. The curved back of the 3G was just weird... Didn't lay nicely on a table, was thicker than it really needed to be, cases were wonky, and it was harder to grip.

This looks thinner (due to the flatter back), and I really hope the battery life is better. I'll be upgrading when it's available, since my current contract is up in June, just in time for upgrade pricing!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Wish I had and Iphone


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

akjak said:


> I'm glad they're going back to the "flat" back. The curved back of the 3G was just weird... Didn't lay nicely on a table, was thicker than it really needed to be, cases were wonky, and it was harder to grip.
> 
> This looks thinner (due to the flatter back), and I really hope the battery life is better. I'll be upgrading when it's available, since my current contract is up in June, just in time for upgrade pricing!


Now see, I like the curved back better. It feels better in my hand. Although the flat back will make it easier to put a skin on it. Of course that doesn't mean I'm not thinking about upgrading when it's available


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

What'll you bet this is deliberate Apple marketing leak?  

I'd seriously consider getting an iPhone if they came to Sprint, but it looks like that won't happen in our lifetimes!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Timing is everything...I just upgraded my 3G to a 3GS a few months ago, when I was eligible for an upgrade.  Now I won't be eligible for two more years.    I guess the bright side is that I LOVE my 3GS, and DH has decided that when he's eligible for an upgrade in September, he's going to get an iPhone--so he'll get the newest gen.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Yeah I like the curved back on my 3gs as well.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I might just keep my current iphone. So far haven't seen anything worth upgrading for, for me.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm starting to wonder if its deliberate leakage from apple too.  


I really like the flatter body.  And the new front facing camera.  Wish I could upgrade to it, but just upgraded to my 3gs (after almost 4 years with my original Iphone), in February!!  So I've got a long wait.  Hubby on the other hand is due for an upgrade from his 3g.. he's already said he's getting the new phone.  I've been trying to strike a deal with him, that if he upgrades to the new phone and he gets an ipad, then I get the new phone and he can use my 3gs.  He's considering it, if it gets him an ipad! HAHA.  

but that said, I'm enjoying my 3gs alot.  

Wish I could upgrade my son's phone, with out having to have a data plan for him on the iphone.  I get what ATT says about it, but there should be a child version with just wifi, in my opinion.  Right now we have him on a first gen, jail broke and opened up to use his sim card from his blackberry that doesn't have a data plan on it.  Which is WHY i know that ATT will do a Child version of their data phones, because we set it up with his blackberry.  they just won't do it with the Iphone.    Anyways, thats another thread! HAHA


----------

